

Electric Car Drives 375 Miles on a 6 Minute Charge - bishvili
http://www.allcarselectric.com/blog/1050863_electric-car-drives-375-miles-at-55-mph-recharges-in-6-minutes

======
hugh3
Interesting, but severely lacking in technical details.

What kind of batteries does this car use? How expensive are they? What kind of
special-purpose charging infrastructure is required? Have any crazy tradeoffs
been made in order to make this possible (for instance, does the battery die
after a few dozen charge cycles?)

~~~
1053r
stolen from slashdot, which stole it from the comments in tfa:

Translated from this page: [http://adacemobility.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/das-
wunder-von...](http://adacemobility.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/das-wunder-von-
berlin/#more-744) [wordpress.com] "Technical Data Audi A2 DBM * * Subject
Empty weight (including driver) 1260 kg Perm. Total weight 1600 kg Battery
lithium-iron-polymer (260 Ah/380 V) cell voltage of 3.8 volts Battery weight
about 300 kg Charging time about 4 hours due to mains phase current in the
household (380) battery requires 6 minutes (future solution) Life time 2500
charge cycles (without loss of capacity) = Service life target: 500,000 km Top
speed 160 km / h 5-speed sequential gearbox (race gear: shifting without the
clutch) E-motor 300 Nm torque" So, the 6 minute charge is future/theoretical
limits of the battery. The actual time is 4 hours; which is still very
impressive. Sincerely, Neil

~~~
AgentConundrum
_(260 Ah/380 V)_

Please correct me if I've got the math wrong. I'm not really familiar with
this area.

260 Ah/380 V = 98,800 Wh, or 98.8kWh

Though I don't pay my own electricity bill, I looked the rate up for here in
Halifax[1] and the rate is CAD$0.11796/kWh (flat rate).

That means you could charge this for about CAD$11.83. Not too shabby.

Also, if I'm reading this right, there is another option to pay based on time-
of-day usage. The 11pm-7am option is CAD$0.06028/kWh[2], making the total
roughly CAD$5.98 per charge.

[1] -
[http://www.nspower.ca/en/home/aboutnspi/ratesandregulations/...](http://www.nspower.ca/en/home/aboutnspi/ratesandregulations/electricityrates/domesticservicetariff.aspx)

[2] -
[http://www.nspower.ca/en/home/aboutnspi/ratesandregulations/...](http://www.nspower.ca/en/home/aboutnspi/ratesandregulations/electricityrates/domesticservicetimeofdaytarriffoptional.aspx)

~~~
jacquesm
As soon as everybody would start driving EVs that price will not remain
though, after all increasing demand would surely drive up the price.

~~~
124816
We currently have large excesses of power at nighttime, (production cannot be
scaled down and back up in a 24hr period) so the effect could be mitigated by
that.

------
tocomment
This sounds about three times better than existing electric car batteries.
Does this mean we can put this battery in cell phones and laptops and get
three times the usage?

